# Accucraft 1:22.5 rolling stock



## tcaron20 (Nov 19, 2010)

I've got an Accucraft Lilly Belle at 1:22.5 scale but most of the available Lilly Belle rolling stock, like Hartland's, is too small so I'm going to kitbash my own.

When Walt Disney ran the Lilly Belle around his yard he pulled cars that seemed too big for the Lilly Belle because he was carrying people on them.

Therefore I'm not concerned about 1:20 scale cars being a bit big. I'd rather bigger than smaller.

Any advice on the best brands to use for this? Are the AMS and Bachmann Spectrums the way to go for 1:20 scale cars?

Thanks!

Tom


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

Unless you want to spend a ton of $$$$ and go all brass, yes!


----------



## San Juan (Jan 3, 2008)

This older post I found in the archives describing the strange scale of the Accucraft Lilly Belle and what looks good behind it might be useful:

Lilly Belle rolling stock post


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

When Walt Disney ran the Lilly Belle around his yard he pulled cars that seemed too big for the Lilly Belle because he was carrying people on them.
How about making a model train matching his ride-on railroad? 

The problem is that the loco is a model of a standard gauge prototype, so you need 1/24th scale standard gauge coaches. As the ride-on stuff was larger anyway, a shrunken 1/22.5 scale coach. like the Bachmann or LGB cars would be the right size. They can be chopped into a reasonable standard gauge coach - there's a thread somewhere here but I couldn't find it!


----------

